# 1950's "URAGO" - Track bike



## corbettclassics (Mar 17, 2022)

*Rarely seen today are the very early French "Urago" Track bikes.  I believe this one was said to be 1950's but not exactly sure.

Offered to me for sale but I passed on it.*


----------

